# Will setting my crossover to 60Hz create a hole



## PRAYER (Jun 18, 2011)

between my 80Hz-bottomed surrounds and my sub?

Because, otherwise, 60Hz is perfect for my mains/center.


thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, though there typically isn't much low frequency content in the surround channels, anything from 60-80 will not be reproduced as well as it could be. If you can't set levels independently for each speaker, I'd stick with 80hz for all channels. If you have an auto-setup on your AVR, you may want to just run that.


----------

